

IBM getting into the HTML5 authoring game with open source Maqetta - Osiris
http://coolthingoftheday.blogspot.com/2011/04/ibm-getting-into-html5-authoring-game.html

======
michaelleland
I have a related question: I have friends in two camps. One camp says all
tools like this are inherently limiting, and websites should be built by
coders who know how to code. They typically go on to talk about bloat-ware
etc., and the fact that even the best tool will give you unnecessary code. The
other camp says that with the tools out there, there is no reason to build
everything from scratch every time, and that the photoshops and dreamweavers
(and now Maqetta--sorry, but it is in the same classification in my mind) of
the world are the only way to go.

What's an acceptable middle ground?

~~~
Ruudjah
We're just a few years into serious codegeneration tools. Most people still
have the bad taste of MSVS code generators in their mouth. When it evolves,
code generators will be unbeatable to manual coding, area by area, language by
language, slowly. Some langs/frameworks/toolkits will never have decent
codegeneration.

A paper document generates code also, like OO.org (LibreOffice) or OOXML.
They're pretty good at that, I have yet to meet the first guy manually writing
a doc by hand. Html5 will replace those document formats, simply because
they're based on paper.

The camp saying current code generation tools suck, are right. The camp saying
future code generators will fit your needs, are right also.

~~~
saucerful
_I have yet to meet the first guy manually writing a doc by hand._

Actually, real typesetting is done with LaTeX which is a document markup
language. There are WYSIWIG editors (e.g. LyX) but I seen anyone actually
using them.

